# Photoshop or similar: would really help me



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

I am still thinking of getting my GTCs refurbished as was just wondering how they would look in the gold / polished lip combination option that Volk offered. To be honest I think the Volk GTCs look better in gold / polish (the dish looks meatier), but I am far from sure they would look better actaully on my car in that combo. I don't want to create a sudo-wrx!

Would someone please be able to photo shop the following photo to illustrate my wheels with gold spokes, to help me finally make a decision?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

you mean something like this :  gold alloys


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

wardiz said:


> you mean something like this :  gold alloys


Thanks for doing that I really appreciate it.

Would it be loads of work to make the lips and centers look polished or silver? (if it is then no worries, what you have already done really helps me).

Thanks again

Neil


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Like this mate ?


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> Like this mate ?


Thats the one mate! thanks.

What do you think? I thought it may look rubbish, but I actually like it.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well normally I'd say I prefer black/graphite wheels...

I knocked up another one quickly but I have to say I think the gold looks better, in my opinion


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> Well normally I'd say I prefer black/graphite wheels...
> 
> I knocked up another one quickly but I have to say I think the gold looks better, in my opinion


I am with you. Without looking at mock ups like these, I was going to go with graphite grey spokes myself, but the gold seems to somehow just look right, whereas the grey looks a bit heavy in this instance.

Wow, you learn something every day - I never thought I would love gold wheels on my car, but I do! Thanks again


----------

